# Proprioception skills



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I've posted this link elsewhere, but it might sink without trace, and I think is really worth reading. Cuba's building confidence on a wobble cushion, form her initial refusal even to touch it with one paw, has truly changed confidence generally. Have a read, it's not too long!

http://www.azdoggyduderanch.com/min...-propriocetion-balance-by-any-other-name.html


----------

